# Become a Risk Taker!



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

*What Is Risk Taking?*

* To laugh is to risk appearing the fool;
* To weep is to risk appearing sentimental;
* To reach out for another is to risk involvement;
* To expose feelings is to risk exposing true self;
* To place your ideas, your dreams before the crowd is to risk their loss;
* To love is to risk not being loved in return;
* To live is to risk dying;
* To hope is to risk despair;
* To try is to risk failure;
* But risk must be taken, because the greatest hazard in life is to risk nothing;
* The person who risks nothing, does nothing, has nothing and is nothing;
* He may avoid suffering and sorrow, but he simply cannot learn, feel, change, grow, love and live;
* Chained by his certitudes, he is a slave and has forfeited freedom'
* Only a person who risks is free. (Messina, J. J., 2009).






Messina, J. J. (2009). Becoming a Risk Taker. Retrieved March 19, 2009, from http://www.livestrong.com/article/14727-becoming-a-risk-taker/


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Completely agree. However, its easier said than done. Start out with small risks and work your way up.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

He has a great philosphy and I completely agree with him. Failure is really an indicator that your actually trying to do something. Unlike the critics and cynics who do nothing and criticize.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm glad you guys liked it. 
Step by step we can do it.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Quite inspiring. But like Fitzer said, easier said than done.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Catching Fire said:


> Unlike the critics and cynics who do nothing and criticize.


"the critics, the cynics and all my heroes in the methadone clinics... "ahem* just reminded me of that KidRock song.

It is a good quote though!!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like this.

I have been thinking about this type of thing alot. If you dont risk anything or put yourself out their then you will gain nothing. I know, easier said than done but it makes sense.


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful, and indeed something that I needed for the short while I will go out tonight
That quote ought to touch many, many more people here on SAS
My thanks for puttin it up
Much love


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for this. 
Plunging into risks may just give me a shock of my life, but it could just end up in something better and make me grow as a person.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Any of you guys watched 'The Secret'?? - the law of attraction - I agree with many of the principles and each day I now make a concious effort to be positive in whatever I do. Believing that good things are going to happen to me has actually been very helpful.


----------



## lookingforanswers (Apr 11, 2010)

im ok with taking risks. i dont deal with failure well at all though. any suggestions for dealing with risks that dont pay off?


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

I know this might sound ridiculous but whenever I have a failure I catch myself in the act if I am thinking bad thoughts and then retune my brain by continously thinking good stuff about myself.

I'm not an egocentric person, far from it, but if I allow myself to be 'nice' and 'accepting' to whatever **** comes my way and 'accept it'....This always results in my percieved lower status being confirmed. 

Everything really is in your head. The way you react to every situation ultimately determines your luck in life and what you can expect to be delivered. 

So if a girl blows me out...My first thought is ''i'm still the best''....''i'm still going to be happy''....''i'm still going to be successful''....''i'm still going to be wealthy''.....''she's missed out on her one opportunity, I pity her''...

As egotystical as it might sound it doesn't mean I don't love other people or respect their beliefs or their differences. It just brings my thought processes back into line. What do I really want? Am I happy just bumbling along?

After researching into the law of attraction it basically just confirms what everyone has always known. We create our own realities. The thing that screws us up though is the fact that we forget this. We forget that our reality is created by our thoughts and become accustomed to just being dealt the same card in life.

Even if I die a deluded mad man at least I will die sort of happy and positive in my thoughts and beliefs. Anything is preferable to dying a loser who doubts him/herself at every passing second.

This is my rationale anyway.

I've only just started researching about it myself and i've joined a group on meetup.com which is all about the law of attraction so hopefully it'll be a good opportunity to meet like minded individuals. 

Remember every passing second you are giving off energy. This energy is being projected from your thought processes. If you truly believe that you are going to be happy and successful in life then these things will be attracted to you. 

I don't think this is overly relevant for anxiety issues as I realise some guys on here suffer quite badly with it (hence the persuit of meds and other things which alliviate symptons). But it can be a useful tool for anyone really.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe in moderate risk taking, though, of course, I don't practice what I preach. Risks should be taken, but the pros and cons of taking that risk should be weighed.


----------

